# January '09 meeting <--Please read & comment!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The idea for our January meeting is to have Jake Adams give an exceptionally interesting speech about the parallels between planted tanks and reef tanks. Jake obviously has a lot to say and it's a great thing to have him in town. Here's his own introduction in another thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ic-plant-club/57968-visiting-dfw-january.html

Now, usually we have our meetings on Saturday so more people have a chance to attend. But in this case Jake will be busy with the marine folk the entire Saturday and will fly out Sunday morning. The only time he can meet with us is Thursday night, January 22. He was very nice to tell me that he would love to speak even if only a few of us attend on Thursday.

Since I cannot decide singlehandedly, please write your input. Who would come? Where would be the best place to meet? What time?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can come! It can be at my house or whereever. Let me know.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd love to make it but i'm in the process of finding a house to rent and preparing for a move so I probably will not know until last minute.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I could make it.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Pretty sure I can make it depending on time and location.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Joshua is about 70 miles from my house. I wouldn't be able to make it to this one on a weekday


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there someone else more centrally located?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I could make it on that date.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Nico & All,
Please don't get to mad at me for this idea..please
Is there interest or ability to join in with the salt's for their meeting? My first tanks from the early 70's were salt. That said I have seen the light and love planted tanks tremendously. There endeavors into LED's are light years ahead of us. My feeling, LED's are our future.
We live in the Cultural District of FW if we ever need a home. 
Supersmirky Garland is a long way~~~Our son teaches there.
What Salt group is he meeting with?

Again please don't get mad at me just an idea!!!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Cocobid said:


> Nico & All,
> Please don't get to mad at me for this idea..please
> Is there interest or ability to join in with the salt's for their meeting? My first tanks from the early 70's were salt. That said I have seen the light and love planted tanks tremendously. There endeavors into LED's are light years ahead of us. My feeling, LED's are our future.
> We live in the Cultural District of FW if we ever need a home.
> ...


I think this could be a great idea! I might miss out on seeing some planted tanks but oh well.

So I will be speaking to the DFW marine aquarium society which will host their *Next Wave* event at the Fort Worth Botanic Gardens on Saturday January 24th. Visit the site for more information and in the meantime I will contact the DFWMAS to see what the timing will be like.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

if it's in the Dallas area I could make it. But I am usually at work in Plano until 6-7pm. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

MacFan said:


> if it's in the Dallas area I could make it. But I am usually at work in Plano until 6-7pm.
> 
> Michael


That would make it pretty late for you to get back to Dallas area wouldn't it?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, the timing might not work for me. No worries, there will be more meetings.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Any idea to make our meetings more dynamic is very welcome, so no need to worry, Cocobid.

How does everyone feel about going to the Next Wave? 

--Nikolay


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe I am lost, however, what is discussed at a salt meeting that would pertain to Freshwater? 

I know they have different lighting requirements etc. 

Would they benefit from us being there?


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I might be able to make it if it's in Fort Worth.

I like reefs too and meeting with some of those folks is good for some networking, and for bringing some of them to the superior side of the hobby. 

I think it's a good idea Coco, and the Ft. Worth Botanic Gardens are pretty cool. For those of you who haven't been there, make a day of it and go check out the Modern Art Museum of Fort Worth (recently completed by Japanese architect Tadao Ando http://www.themodern.org/ )... awesome building. The Kimbell is also great.

Besides, you might be able to bum some pretty good light fixtures off those reef guys who are moving on to LEDs.

That's my $0.02.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I won't ever be able to make it on a weeknight as I work in the evenings.

Nikolay, if you want more responses you'll need to post a message on the dfwapc mailing list because not everyone reads the forum. sigh

Cheryl


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I have an idea! Our home is 1 mile as they say "the crow flies" from the Botanical Gardens. Personally I would not want to entertain the thought of going into that area during the rodeo!!! The center is across the street from the arenas a parking nightmare. Look I by no means have the tanks or knowledge that many of you do. 

If there is some way Jake could spare a little time from the NextWave on Saturday he could speak at the house. This may be impossible for Jake, just a thought. If he could maybe some one could run ground transportation and shuttle him over and back. Round trip to the house from there about 4 minutes!
From the way it sounds weekdays are just logistically impossible for many of our members. 
The Husband and I have a birthday party to attend that evening.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Cocobid said:


> I have an idea! Our home is 1 mile as they say "the crow flies" from the Botanical Gardens. Personally I would not want to entertain the thought of going into that area during the rodeo!!! The center is across the street from the arenas a parking nightmare. Look I by no means have the tanks or knowledge that many of you do.
> 
> If there is some way Jake could spare a little time from the NextWave on Saturday he could speak at the house. This may be impossible for Jake, just a thought. If he could maybe some one could run ground transportation and shuttle him over and back. Round trip to the house from there about 4 minutes!
> From the way it sounds weekdays are just logistically impossible for many of our members.
> The Husband and I have a birthday party to attend that evening.


I'm down with that. I'll find out what time I give my presentation at Next Wave and I am sure I can work out a sizeable window of time when I can be free for the Plant Club meeting. :clap2:


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

If we're still talking Saturday, the 24th of January, I would be happy to volunteer my place on the weekend for a stop over or longer; but I also want to meet at Karen's (I would love to see Karen's tanks) for a stop over or longer. Depending on Coralite's schedule, there could be a road trip to several different planted tank homes in the Fort Worth/Dallas Area if time permits with a return trip of course back to his venue/hotel. Just a thought. I might be fun to see different lighting and fert techniques and what successes and problems they bring in the planted aquaria. What do you guys think? Is this doable with the limited time we might have him for? I could bring the Crown.

I am in for whatever we come up with.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Allright! We have an idea then! 

Let's see if Jake can make it happen!

--Nikolay


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike sounds like a great plan we all know a trip to your fish room is a treat of treats. Husband and I will be in S.Arlington that evening for a party. I was just trying to help logistically with Jake. 

Oh by the way everyone.....Mike has 3 yes 3 new tanks!!!!!! 
I have seen 2 of them and all I can say is WOW he did it again.

Niko, Jake & All just let me know what the time frame is.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

HEy guys, I am cleared after 2 oclock this saturday, I would like to visit a couple tanks until about 5:30 or so and then have the meeting at 6 since i have heard that an evening time would be easiest for several members to make. How does that sound?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I can be there at 6pm.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, what Jake said.

We can start the meeting at 5PM on Saturday so everybody gets there on time, gets a snack etc.

We will have to finalize the details but as of now the meeting will be this Saturday, January 24, at 5PM at Cocobid's house.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If someone has a portable projector or any way to facilitate a PowerPoint presentation please speak up. Jake has a presenation ready and it will be best if at the meeting we don't have look at it on a small laptop screen.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Does Cocobid have a TV that we could plug a laptop into?

Also need address and directions to her house. Will it be on the DFW web site?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cocobid can't host that late that day.

If someone in Fort Worth is willing to host the January meeting please let me know.

As you know from the other thread we have a special speaker from out of town. He has other engagements that day and 5:30PM on Saturday, January 24 is the only time he can meet with us.

Let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

We can bring a laptop and projector. The speaker will need to supply his presentation on a flash drive or other USB device as this laptop is CDless.

Alternatively, if our host has some kind of digitial TV, that would work just as well, if not better.

Please let us know what we need to bring.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Crownman's place is too far? I haven't been there yet...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tex Guy,

I will ask Jake about the CD/USB/8-track situation. Hope he gets my PM, his inbox is always full here. Popular guy I guess...

MacFan,

CrownMan's place is my hope too. I hear he has a few brand new tanks too. I will talk to Mike today. I think I'll end up driving Jake around FW/Arlington from 2 PM to 5PM that day. I suspect he has a bunch of reefer's houses to see (the tanks inside that is), it will be interesting for me too.

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

No problem Nikolay, I can host Saturday. I don't have a digital TV though. My HDTV is an older one with Component Video connections but I do have a BluRay/DVD/CD Video player hooked up to it.

What's the start time Saturday?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike!

That's great!

The meeting will start at 5PM. That's when Jake can make it. I think he has very limited time on top of that. So you will definitely have tons of people showing up but they won't stay for long 

This looks like it will be another one of the really nice meetings we have had back to back in the last few months.

Thank you so much!

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad the meeting has come together! It will be my first. Does everyone know where Mike lives? I would need an address.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to get a good head count for munchies and drinks. I do have some Endlers I need to get rid of. Prolific breeders they are. I also have a fair cherry shrimp collection that I could part a few 10-15 shrimp starter kits. Plants might be a little suspect this time. I am fighting a Staghorn Algae issue on a few plants. Only appearing in 2 of my planted tanks.

Anyway, if you could chime in if you are coming, I will try to have enough drinks, munchies and toilet paper. Thanks.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I will be coming.

According to this, you need more CO2 (or better circulation of it) and water changes to keep ammonia down, but you've probably already done that research. Excel too as long as you don't have Val or Anacharis in there.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html

I'm looking for Pogostemon Stellatus. I think mine died... The middle of the stems rotted and the tops floated up to the surface and I sent them to a guy in the forum who was looking for some. I hoped the bottoms would grow, but I don't think they did. My Cuba or whatever grows well in some tanks, and not so well in others. My algae battle at the moment is BBA. I've been soaking hardscape elements in bleach solution, but that only gets me so far.

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, I'll need the address too. Is the auto-email reply thing updated?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I will be attending.

I've battled some algae issues as well so I can't bring any plants this time.

I will take up the offer on endlers and cherry shrimp provided nobody else needs some.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I will post Mike's address today as soon as I get it from him.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bill & I are coming.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll be there 

I am interested in getting some _Ludwigia inclinata_ var verticillata "Pantanal" and _Ranunculus inundatus_ if anyone has some to share.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

niko said:


> I will ask Jake about the CD/USB/8-track situation. Hope he gets my PM, his inbox is always full here. Popular guy I guess...


OK, so I am planning to bring the CDless laptop and a projector. Mike, got a wall to shoot on?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We have flourite mixed gravel for sale if anyone is interested. Make us a deal, we want it out of our apartment (and don't want to throw it out)! We can bring it to the meeting for you. 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1005218188.html

Someone else already offered, but we have Endlers too... lots and lots of endlers...
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/997107007.html

And if by chance, anyone knows wehre I can find a large water holding tank... I'd like to upgrade mine..
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/wan/997251184.html

Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Tex Gal, I got a wall and I also have an old slide projector screen I can setup in front of the fireplace in the Den.

Anyone still need my address it is:

2901 Greenbrook Drive
Arlington, TX 76016
817.429.5906 Home Phone


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Mike
I will be there.
D'Wyatt


----------

